# Cams machine 1v2p issue



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello friends! 

Designing a logo in Corel Draw x7 with 
rhinestone world v2.0 rhinestone Macro. 

Imported as .AI file into gem master v.2 and trying to make the design on a Col Desi CAMS machine 1V2P.

The machine is not recognizing the ss10 and ss6 stones. They are mixing up the two sizes. In gemmaster, the first stone listed in the stone list is ss10 and I'm wondering if this is the problem. Any ideas on how to fix this? This is literally the first design I've ever tried using these programs.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

affordembroidery said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Designing a logo in Corel Draw x7 with
> rhinestone world v2.0 rhinestone Macro.
> ...



When we had one and if I remember correctly you have to put the SS6's in hopper 1 and the SS10's in hopper 2.

SS6 has to be the first stone in gemmaster as well if I remember right.

This may help as well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2d-9jc260c


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You have to make sure that the stones in the first location on the design in the GemMaster would be the stones that are in the left hopper in the Camms machine and the stones that are listed in the second location in the GemMaster program would be the stones that are the right hopper in the Camms machine. 
If the problem is that the GemMaster is listing the stones from the StoneWizard design as a different size, you may need to change the size in the design to a different size in the design. I have the size SS6 stones set for .08". the size SS10 stones set for .114", the size SS12 stone are set for .134", the SS16 size stones for .154", and then the SS20 stones for .176". Then when you change them over in GemMaster, I make sure that the AI file option is set to User Set. I hope this helps. If you have more questions, please let me know.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

affordembroidery said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Designing a logo in Corel Draw x7 with
> rhinestone world v2.0 rhinestone Macro.
> ...



Here is what I found works best:
ss06 = .079
ss10 = .12

In gem master if you look closely, they import based on a range of size. So you could actually still use .114 as the other person suggested buy when gem master actually sizes the stone it will place is as a .12 stone. These sizes that they use are visible on the stone pallet or in the import box. I find if your spacing is tight in coreldraw that when it gets into gem master it may delete stones that are too close together.

Also, I've seen issues to where if your stones are "grouped" together in coreldraw that it won't import it too.

And the last thing to check, I've seen that if you have ss10 stones that are not all the same exact size... for example, somehow you have a .12 stone and a .118 stone in the design, the multiple size stones within the same range will throw it off.

I would go into gem master, import something and then write down the values you see on the very right size of the chart and use them in coreldraw when designing.


----------



## affordembroidery (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you Marilyn and Roy!
I've changed the stone sizes on Stone Wizard and imported into gem master as user set. The stones show up as the correct size, but are in the wrong hopper order. Is there a way to switch it so the ss6's are 1st in order? I've attached a screen shot to show the hopper order.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

affordembroidery said:


> Thank you Marilyn and Roy!
> I've changed the stone sizes on Stone Wizard and imported into gem master as user set. The stones show up as the correct size, but are in the wrong hopper order. Is there a way to switch it so the ss6's are 1st in order? I've attached a screen shot to show the hopper order.


Well I had it backwards but you figured it out. It was a long time ago that we had one.

Can you switch the order? No, not from what I remember.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Of course you can!

In GemMaster, *click on the "GemPalette" button* (up left, next to the "Save" button). It opens the Palette window.

On the left side of the window, in the "Palette" section, you can *right click* *on any used stone location* (any one, out of the 16). 

It opens a menu and *with the "Palette Change" you can move the stones around*.

I hope this helps.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Api is correct. Also if you have more than the two stone colors or sizes, you would want to want to click on the little monitor picture with red arrow next to it to X out any colors or sizes in the 3 thru 16 boxes. Then after you have run the first two colors or sizes you would just move the next two colors or sizes to the 1 and 2 positions. You would just continue to do this until all colors and sizes have been placed on your transfer tape. If you have any more questions just ask.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

api said:


> Of course you can!
> 
> In GemMaster, *click on the "GemPalette" button* (up left, next to the "Save" button). It opens the Palette window.
> 
> ...


From what I remember of the training we went to when we had ours there was one stone size that had to be in a specific hopper. I cannot remember which size it was ( thought it was ss10 but could have been ss16). It had nothing to do with the software, it had to do with the machine itself.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

You can put any plate in any hopper. I have a 6 hopper. I keep my 1 as 6ss and my 3, 4, 5 as 10 leaving 2 and 6 open to change plates. You have to readjust the gun when you change stone sizes. The machine could care less what stone is in which hopper. I do have all my settings written down so when I do change plates it goes much faster on the readjust.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Api is correct. Also if you have more than the two stone colors or sizes, you would want to want to click on the little monitor picture with red arrow next to it to X out any colors or sizes in the 3 thru 16 boxes. Then after you have run the first two colors or sizes you would just move the next two colors or sizes to the 1 and 2 positions. You would just continue to do this until all colors and sizes have been placed on your transfer tape. If you have any more questions just ask.


I also include the *name of the color* in the Gem Library (when I set up the stone sizes) because the name of the color also appears in the "Palette Socket" in the ToolBar. 

E.g.: Instead of just "ss10" I write "ss10 Light Siam"

It is very useful when I set up the CAMS for a new run. (We have 6 hoppers so the full list of the 6 colors on the monitor really helps.)


----------



## Rhinestone World (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry I got into this late Afford. Looks like you got some great information though and you got it working. If you ever have any questions with something like that feel free to call the office as well 941-755-1696. We are here to help you and try and make it as easy as possible for you. 

Have an awesome day!
Matt


----------

